# Brazillian Oak for smoking meat?



## Scarin2112 (Aug 9, 2019)

Does anyone know if this wood can be used for smoking meats?Thanks...


----------



## motolife313 (Aug 9, 2019)

Live oak is oak. I just looked on google pics. It Has rays on the end grain and porous looking face grain. Those two characteristics are oak for sure. I’ve heard there are over 23 kinds of oak trees. I’ve actually buring some now in my smoker


----------



## Scarin2112 (Aug 9, 2019)

Great thanks!


----------



## motolife313 (Aug 9, 2019)

Can u post pics of the wood?

Here’s the rays I’m talking about. This is white oak. And here’s the pours when the wood dries it’s littls harder to see


----------



## LazyK68 (Aug 14, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Live oak is oak. I’ve actually buring some now in my smoker


Were you running live oak or the Brazilian oak?  I'm curious if there is a different flavor profile.   Bourbon makers believe the different oaks should flavor differently.   Plus, where is Brazilian oak available?   Thanks


----------

